# German Blue Rams with Cherry Shrimp?



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Howdy,

So, here's my dilemma, I've always wanted a pair of German Blue Rams- I tried several times to acquire some when I lived in Central NY but could only ever find sickly specimens that died as soon as I took them home. So, now that I've moved, and my new LFS is far superior to any I've thus far been to, I have access to excellent and healthy rams... and boy they sure are cute too!

However, the tank I would like them to live in has a large population of Cherry Shrimp that I'm rather quite attached to. I know a lot of people might say that no fish can be trusted with shrimp, especially cichlids, but the other notable resident of this tank happens to be an adult angelfish, who quite happily resides with the shrimp on a live and let live basis. Maybe he's an exception to the rule, maybe he's just lazy or overfed, I don't know, but he's never touched a shrimp, they'll swim right past him and he doesn't even twitch.

So would I be pushing my luck to assume that a pair of rams will follow suit and leave my cherries alone? What do you all think?


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx1 (Feb 10, 2005)

The larger shrimp the Rams will leave alone, but the smaller one's, they will not.
I have Rams and cherrie's, cherrie shrimp are actually rather fast, but they do not get away everytime either..lol

I have 6 tank's, so no worry about whiping out my supply of shrimp.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds like a great excuse to get another tank...


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, I have lots of excuses to get another tank, but I'm moving into a new apartment at the end of the month so I can't do anything crazy until after that. I did go and buy a pair of rams yesterday... 
I'm so glad I did, they're such sweet little fish. They're in my ten gallon quarantine tank right now. I'll probably keep them there for a week or so just to make sure they're healthy... they seem to be though, very active and eating like pigs. They're going to grow up in no time, and I think when his colour finishes coming in the male will be beautiful. 
After I put them in the 30 gal that will be there new home I think I'm going to remove some of the more vibrant cherries to the quarantine tank and see if I can encourage them to breed in there, making sure that the next generation is high color... In any case there's quite a bit of hair algae in there that needs taking care of anyway, and I think they're up for the challenge.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have two yamato shrimp with 2 bolivian rams in my 72 and I've never had a problem.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not worried about my Yamatos... they are about 3x the size of my Cherries, and have been known to fend off several tetras when monopolizing a food source... I probably really won't have to worry about my cherries for a while either, my rams are still pretty tiny, about the size of my von rio tetras.


----------

